# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) >  مشكل هميشگي در Attach كردن ديتابيس

## milad_mhb

سلام من بقيه تاپيك ها رو راجع به اين مشكل خوندم اما نتونستم مشكلم رو حل كنم شايد بخاطر اينكه زياد با SQL آشنا نيستم .من برنامه اي اتوماسيون دارم كه با SQL 2000 كار ميكنه . ديتابيسم بر اثر دلايل نامعلوم آسيب ديده و نميتونم اتچ كنم و ارور 823 I/O ميده فكر ميكنم لاگ خراب باشه و اون دستوري كه توي همين انجمن بود كه بدون لاگ اتچ ميكرد رو ديدم اما بلد نيستم ازش اسفاده كنم . عكس ارور هم گذاشتم واستون . اگه ميشه كمكم كنيد واقعا مهمه واسم .ممنون ازتون.

----------


## milad_mhb

من تو مود Emergency هم بردمش اما ميگه TaxiDB is not accessable
بايد چكار كنم الان ؟
taxidb اسم ديتابيسم هست
وقتي هم دستور Dbcc  checkdb('TaxiDB') رو ميزنم ارور زير رو ميده : 
 Cannot open database 'TaxiDB' version 539. Upgrade the database to the latest version.

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام.
شما روی چه نسخه ای از SQL Server دیتابیس رو به Emergency Mode بردین؟
سعی کنید باهمون نسخه 2000 کار کنید.
مراحل زیر رو طی کنید.
1- یک دیتابیس با همین نام بسازید( نام فایلهای Data,Log باید دقیقا مشابه نام فایلهای خراب دیتابیس مورد نظر باشند)
2- SQL Server رو Stop کنید
3- فایلهای خراب رو جایگزین فایلهای اصلی دیتابیسی که ساختید بکنید.
4- حالا SQL Server رو Start کنید.
5- الان دیتابیس به شکل Suspect درآمده است.
6- دستورات زیر رو در Query Analyzer اجرا کنید.

USE MASTER 
GO

sp_configure 'allow updates',1
GO

RECONFIGURE WITH OVERRIDE
GO

UPDATE sysdatabases
SET
    STATUS=-32767
WHERE NAME='TaxiDB'
Go


حالا برید داخل Enterprise Manager  دیتابیس رو باز کنید و ببینید میتوانید داده های اونو ببینید یا خیر.

----------


## milad_mhb

ممنون از جوابت حميدرضا خان من همه اينكارا رو كردم ديتابيس هم باز شد اما Table ها رو كه خواستم باز كنم اين ارور رو داد : Error 5180 : Could not open FCB for invalid file ID 49208 in database 'TaxiDB'
الان بايد چكار كنم؟ اينم عكسش :
1.JPG

----------

